# Promenaea



## parvi_17 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just got one of these today (Florafest Cheetah). I don't know anything about these though, and there's next to no info on the net. Anyone else growing these?

Joe


----------



## TADD (Jun 18, 2007)

Very clean water, keep the humidity high, and keep them moist....


----------



## Bolero (Jun 18, 2007)

What TADD said and you can grow them cool to cold.

Your hybrid came from Australia I believe. Florafest is one of our northern nurseries and they grow all sorts of interesting stuff. They may even be on the web......try......

www.florafest.com.au


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2007)

These plants grow very well in spagnum moss, with or without anything else. Keep them moist and sitting on a tray of damp bark works well. DO NOT over pot, they are like slipper in this respect. Use a pot just large enough to get the mix and roots in and don't repot again till the pot is overfull.
Regular feeding works well also. They like shade and just a little protection from the cold.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the info guys! That helps a lot.


----------



## bwester (Jun 18, 2007)

dont disturb the roots. they dont take well to repotting!


----------

